
AeroSlider Concept (Tubeless Hyperloop) - jinjin2
https://manyone.com/case/exploration-aeroslider/
======
amayne
"Tubeless Hyperloop"

You mean a traditional maglev train?

"The incorporation of helium reservoirs within the capsule reduces the
effective weight by about 10%, reducing the energy necessary for its
propulsion."

This does not instill me with confidence in the engineering acumen of the
designers.

